# Samuel Dalembert - Future Star?



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

What do you guys think? What kind of season will he have next year? Does he have what it takes to become a star Center in the NBA?


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

He could become a defensive star. I have my doubts about his offensive abilities.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

No, but he will be a good center.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I don't see it. He is a glorified garbage man on offense.


----------



## Pure Scorer (Jul 20, 2002)

he's just taking advantage of how weak the 5 is in the nba right now... I could easily see him being better then Jamal Magloire, but that isn't saying much. Yet, at the same time, that makes him a top 5 center in the league.. But there are a lot of young guys coming in who will hopefully strengthen the center position.. He could be a 14/11/2 player imo, but it won't be a nice 14/11/2 (think danny fortson). He isn't what i'd consider a future star


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Theo Ratliff V2.0.

BFreak.


----------



## kflo (Jun 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Blazer Freak</b>!
> Theo Ratliff V2.0.
> 
> BFreak.


he'll be better offensively, and a much better rebounder.


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

I haven't seen anything from Dalembert that suggests he can score 14 ppg. Consider that Yao averaged under that his rookie year and Eddy Curry, supposedly a "dominant" inside presence, averaged that much last year.


----------



## P2TheTruth34 (May 25, 2003)

he looks like a ratliff/wallace type defensively... he looks EXTREMELY long. He could be a 2nd tier Center (not that there are any top tier besides Shaq and Yao) Offensively I see him getting 10-12 PPG, not much better than that.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Definately, last 10 games off the season he averaged 12 pts. 12rbs. 3.9 blocks on 51% shooting

As a starter in 30 mins per game he averaged 9.2 points. 9.2 rebounds. 2.7 blocks per game in 53% shooting. He will be awesome


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

He has huge potential, but he's gonna have to work for it. Sam is going to have to decide whether he'll be content being a shotblocker or if he wants to be a star.


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

It depends on your definition of "star". I consider a star to be pretty much an above averge player. There are lots of them. In that respect, he will be a star. If your definition of star is a 20/10 type of player, no he won't ever be tht good.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

You dont need 20 points to be a star. I reckon he will be an all-star one day with prime averages of something like 15/13/3.5


----------

